# General > Farming & Crofting >  Fallen Stock

## Dave Glass

Anyone have the number for a fallen stock collector please ?

----------


## cazmanian_minx

North East Fallen Stock:  01261 963 963  Open 8-5 Monday to Friday, 8-12 on Saturdays

----------

